# LYNAIRE LEGRANDE STALLION- Has anyone got any of his youngstock?



## nevaeh (13 November 2013)

Hello im new to this forum but decided to join to see if anyone has used Lynaire LeGrande with their mare? im looking into retiring my mare to put her in foal with him after the end on 2014 show season she is a buckskin Hanoverian mare Sire: Malibu Diplomat Grandsire: Broadstone Demonstrator ive attached some pictures of her as im wondering as to how big the foal could be and what build it could be? as i would want to show at HOYS/RIHS etc my mare is 15.1/15.2 and LeGrande is 16.2 im also keen to breed another buckskin so the chances are really high with LeGrande... just wanted to see some pictures of anyones foals/youngstock from him? i dont have any experience of breeding so she will be sent away to stud 

thanks 

Nevaeh xx


----------



## nevaeh (13 November 2013)

[Content removed]


----------



## nevaeh (13 November 2013)

Here she is again...

[Content removed]


----------



## nevaeh (13 November 2013)

at HOYS


----------



## Rollin (13 November 2013)

You could also ask on Horse Breeders Forum as lots of fans there.


----------



## DonkeyClub (13 November 2013)

He is a fantastic stallion with super stock


----------



## Ellibelli (13 November 2013)

Can I have first refusal on the foal please! Lovely mare and stunning stallion


----------



## Megibo (13 November 2013)

My boss has got one by him, now about 5 months old-sweet little boy doesn't kick etc but very nippy. Afterall though he is a colt! Clever boy and leads nicely picks up all his feet is quick to learn... lovely colour too! He was absolutely tiny at birth despite mum being a big 16.2 but he's a strapping lad now


----------



## Molly01 (14 November 2013)

I have a gelding by Legrande and I think he's lovely, take a look at the progeny page on the Lynaire website I think most of his offspring are on there.


----------



## nevaeh (14 November 2013)

Thanks for the info guys I'm really excited to breed from him fingers crossed for a buckskin hehe x


----------



## eventrider23 (15 November 2013)

He's a superb stallion!  In every way - amazing temperament....the looks....movement....the whole package.  Not known any of his foals personally but seen a lot of photos and heard reports and everything has been positive.  Have a look on FB as there are a lot of photos on his stud FB page.  Your mare is stunning - the foal will I am sure be exquisite!!!


----------



## Rollin (15 November 2013)

There is an article in horse breeders magazine (on line) about how Lyn found him and bought him.  A good read.


----------



## lauren1988 (16 November 2013)

Hi, I have a Legrande yearling and am really pleased with her. She was unbelievably bold from day 1despite being tiny (8hh!) when she was born - the nursery paddock she was in had a footpath and bridleway alongside it and she would leave her mum and canter across to it whenever people were walking past, much to my mare's annoyance! My mare is 15.1hh and my yearling stands 14.2hh (but bum high) at 16months. Lots of people don't seem to think she will be very big but she was a late foal (29th June) and we have been told she may not make up in height etc until her 2yo year. She wasn't very big this year until about September when she grew loads.

She was stubborn when we were teaching her to lead but she has probably inherited that trait from her mum in all fairness! Apart from that little blip she is easy to do and extremely inquisitive, nothing really seems to faze her and she boldly walks up to anything she hasn't seen before to investigate! We were hoping for a buckskin filly but got a perlino, we still love her to bits though! My mare is a buckskin and sadly had a stillborn colt by Legrande in 2011 - he was bright chestnut with lots of white markings (according to a colour calculator there was only a 3% chance of them producing a chestnut!). Have a look on the progeny page like people have suggested and go and meet him for yourself - he is super chilled and a really lovely boy. His owners are extremely helpful too.


----------



## LilMissy (17 November 2013)

I could be wrong but thought LeGrande may not be at public stud next year? Thought his owner concentrating on competing?

Your mare is gorgeous OP and would definitely be a lovely match!

I have a yearling filly of his living with me, owner was going to sell but couldn't when she saw her move! Also jumps!! Very good temperament, if a little stubborn!  My mare is expecting to him in 2014, so excited!


----------



## crellow4 (18 November 2013)

My understanding is that if you want to use LeGrande in 2014 only frozen semen will be available.


----------



## s4sugar (18 November 2013)

The best odds of a buckskin foal from your mare would be to use a bay stallion that doesn't carry Chestnut.
Legrande is lovely but you are more likely to get a non buckskin foal than one of your preferred colour.
http://www.horsetesting.com/ccalculator1.asp


----------



## crellow4 (18 November 2013)

Or use a Perlino who is homozygous for agouti - will then only get Buckskin or Perlino foal.


----------



## cruiseline (19 November 2013)

Hello nevaeh, if you would like any information, photos, video etc regarding Legrande or his offspring, you are more than welcome to contact me via pm.


----------



## whisp&willow (19 November 2013)

Good luck in your plans.  I love the look of Legrande, and your mare is stunning (although I would say that as she is just a slightly bigger version of mine...! 

My understanding of genetics however makes me think that if you are breeding for colour (as well as everything else) then your chances are not necessarily the best with a buckskin stallion, as s4sugar has already pointed out.


----------



## Rollin (19 November 2013)

s4sugar said:



			The best odds of a buckskin foal from your mare would be to use a bay stallion that doesn't carry Chestnut.
Legrande is lovely but you are more likely to get a non buckskin foal than one of your preferred colour.
http://www.horsetesting.com/ccalculator1.asp

Click to expand...

Cleveland Bay it is then!!1  (Sorry can't do those smiley faces)


----------



## jelibean (20 November 2013)

I have a stunning buckskin filly foal this year. 
I would definitely recommend not only the stallion but Lynn and Claire too they took great care of our mares.


----------



## volatis (22 November 2013)

I gifted my Demonstrator mare to Legrande's owners and I think the cross looks to have worked very well. He is certainly a super dual purpose stallion, and any colour is a bonus, and I am sure his owner's will be very honest in telling you the attributes he tends to pass on to his foals so you can decide if he is the right choice for your mare.


----------



## lauren1988 (28 December 2013)

Just to add (proud mum post alert!) that my Legrande filly went to her new home for the winter (we've found her some playmates for the winter about 10mins from home) and she was an absolute star! She hadn't been on the trailer since the end of May and walked up and loaded like a pro, lead off fine (we had visions of her leaping off the ramp!) and then walked the length of a very, very large field to get to her new field (was too wet to tow the trailer down to the field gate). She was completely by herself, until we reached the new field there was no sign of any other horses and she lead beautifully in just a headcollar. 

She is a bold little lady and the stud owner was very complimentary about her despite her winter woolies - thought she looked like a "little cracker" and moved very well too  Just thought you might like to know as manners are just as important. So proud of my girl! She is far braver than my warmblood who freaked out when he was lead past the trailer this afternoon (he walks past everyday unlike my filly who was on a completely different part of the yard) just because it had moved position! 

Please keep us updated if you decide to use Legrande


----------

